# Slideshow mit Hilfe PH und Imageready machen und automatisieren



## pontifex (20. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich würde gerne mehrer Grafiken in einer Slideshow mit Effekten hinternander schalten und daraus dann eine GIF Datei für eine Internetseite machen.

Kann mir da jemand bei CS helfen oder einen Tipp geben? 

Könnten man sowas auch automatisieren?

VLG
PM


----------



## Philip Kurz (20. November 2004)

Am besten, du erstellst eine Animation mit ImageReady.
Einfach deine Grafiken auf einzelne Ebenen legen und dann einem Frame "zuweisen". Mit anderen Worten: Eine Grafik einblenden, Frame erstellen, die nächste Grafik einblenden, die anderen ausblenden, Frame erstellen (hier im Forum wurde das schon öfter beschrieben).
Ich weiß leider nicht, wie deine "Effekte" aussehen sollen, aber es dürfte mit ImageReady ziemlich schwierig zu realisieren sein (Überblendungen etc.).


----------



## pontifex (20. November 2004)

Hallo,
gibt es denn u. U. ein anderes Programm, dass mir diese Arbeit ein wenig erleichtert? mit Effekten war in diesem Zusammenhang das einfadden und ausfadden in verschiedene Richtung etc. gemeint...

Danke!

PM


----------



## aTa (20. November 2004)

Flash oder Powerpoint was anderes kenn ich leider net


----------



## Philip Kurz (20. November 2004)

Bloß in Powerpoint kann man sein Projekt nicht als .*gif exportieren. Wie sich das in Flash verhält kann ich leider nicht sagen


----------



## aTa (20. November 2004)

Naja dann soll er Flash nehmen 
Ne swf passt in jeden Webseite und jeder Browser kann sie abspielen, wenn man das Plugin hat aber das dürfte au jeder ham


----------



## pontifex (20. November 2004)

Hallo,
war gerade mal auf der Internetseite von Macromedia. Ich war relaitiv überrascht über diese doch sehr hohen Preise. Flash ist wolhl keine Alternative... :-(

wie löst ihr das den?

Ciao
PM


----------



## Philip Kurz (20. November 2004)

Flash ist in dieser Hinsicht, im Gegensatz zu ImageReady, sehr flexibel. Eine andere Lösung fällt mir nicht ein. Außerdem könntest du dir erstmal die Demoversion runterladen.

Und:
Studio MX für 99€? Was ist denn daran teuer?


----------

